# DIY Headphone Stand - Lego



## Gatsu

A couple of weeks ago I paid Uncle Wilson a visit. While we were there, my wife noticed that he was planning a headphone stand design contest and she mentioned to Wilson that I had made one myself from the large amount of Lego I had.

 Well, Wilson suggested I post it here... so here it is folks, be gentle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Yup, thats 100% Lego, no glue at all. I've tried all my headphones on it, it can handle the weight without any problems.

 If anyone wants to make themselves one, here is the LDraw instruction file.

 My next project... a stand for my K1000's


----------



## d-cee

dude that's awesome!

 whose your uncle? haven't seen any mention of a headphone stand comp on here, or did i miss it...


----------



## Sh0eBoX

haha wow i'm impressed to say the least. i came into this thread expecting to see a very basic stand made out of red/white/yellow/blue blocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it exceeds my expectations and it's actually pretty darn cool! good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should find a way to wrap/organize your cables on it too! that'd be pretty neat


----------



## gz76

Nice work.


----------



## Xhristmas

That is one of the most awesome things I've ever seen. Lego never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## mADmAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dude that's awesome!

 whose your uncle? haven't seen any mention of a headphone stand comp on here, or did i miss it..._

 

Uncle Wilson

 the dude who operates Jaben Network in Singapore.. a headphone shop and the headphone guru of this part of the world.


----------



## Gatsu

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 For the most part I made it about 6 months ago. This would be version 2 I suppose... version 1 was just butt ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep, thats right mADmAN.

 As far as I know Wilson is still working out the details.

 From what he's said, he'll post the details of the competition on his blog once they are sorted.

http://jaben.wordpress.com/


----------



## Joshatdot

DUDE THATS AWESOME!!


----------



## adfinni

HAHA that's amazing !

 Was going to make an ipod dock our of lego, but that looks cool.


----------



## rb67

Very cool! Great work. I like how you used tires for the feet.


----------



## bellsprout

lego is the pwn!!!


----------



## skudmunky

Way back a while when I had my portaPros still I made a headphone stand with Lego. 






 Lego is such an amazing toy. I love mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like your approach. I tried something like it, but didn't have enough technic bars at the time to make one as thick, and using only one bar flexed way to much. Didn't want my headphones snapping or bending my precious bricks


----------



## vixr

my sons have thousands of legos... I wonder...


----------



## threepointone

hm. . . I've got thousands of legos (more like tens of thousands by now). . .only problem is, there's a funny way everything I make out of them ends up being rainbow-colored


----------



## Jon118

That is awesome. I wish I hadn't gotten rid of all of my Legos now, this would have been a pretty straightforward build and it would look great, even though all the headphones I use regularly are IEMs. I guess I could use it for my headset, I just want one.


----------



## swt61

No need to be gentle, that's very cool! I especially like the tire feet. A+


----------



## skudmunky

So I'm kinda interested in this 'headphone stand design contest'? care to elaborate?


----------



## Gatsu

The main reason I went with the tyres for the feet is that all the surfaces it would go on were smooth, and with the stand being quite light I found it (and the phones) kept sliding off the desk.

 That being said I don't feel like I have actually finished it yet. I'm still not completely happy with the base, I'll probably be working on it for a while yet.

 Nice work there Skudmonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For some reason I couldn't have thought of something as simple and elegant as that, it just kept on getting more and more complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything in the arm is under tension, its almost sprung loaded. But that keeps everything from swaying all over the place.

 According to LUGnet, I have over 19K pieces. Most of the sets I get nowadays are technic. I've been slowing down though, I'm running out of room to put them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Threepointone, yeah I know the feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It usually takes me about 2-3 days after I originally make whatever it is to find all the pieces in the colours I want. (assuming I even have them)

 I don't know all the details on the contest myself yet either.
 Keep an eye on Wilson's blog for details.


----------



## Advil

holy wow


----------



## fordgtlover

very cool


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatsu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The main reason I went with the tyres for the feet is that all the surfaces it would go on were smooth, and with the stand being quite light I found it (and the phones) kept sliding off the desk.

 That being said I don't feel like I have actually finished it yet. I'm still not completely happy with the base, I'll probably be working on it for a while yet.

 Nice work there Skudmonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason I couldn't have thought of something as simple and elegant as that, it just kept on getting more and more complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything in the arm is under tension, its almost sprung loaded. But that keeps everything from swaying all over the place.

 According to LUGnet, I have over 19K pieces. Most of the sets I get nowadays are technic. I've been slowing down though, I'm running out of room to put them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Threepointone, yeah I know the feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It usually takes me about 2-3 days after I originally make whatever it is to find all the pieces in the colours I want. (assuming I even have them)

 I don't know all the details on the contest myself yet either.
 Keep an eye on Wilson's blog for details._

 

Hey, another LUGnet user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't updated my set list in years, and it thinks I have about 12k peices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the link.


----------



## EnOYiN

Woah, great stand.

 I am getting some inspiration all of a sudden. I don't know whether I've got some Lego lying around, but I'll soon find out.


----------



## kuzzz

sold all my lego one year ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive had some good times playing all day with them but now there gone forever *cry emoticon*


----------



## iPatcH

Dude, I would totally buy one if you made more.


----------



## Plarzy

That is so very cool! Makes me want to get into my closet full of legos and build stuff!


----------



## johnsonad

Very nice work!


----------



## driftingbunnies

yay for cheap lego builds!


----------



## John Reardon

very nice would love to build it but link doesent work


----------



## John Reardon

very nice but link dosent work


----------

